# Where can I find labels like http://bcilabels.com



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I would order from them (BCI), but their customer service is horrible to say the least. 

I'm hoping to find a company selling similar labels.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Specifically what kind of labels are you looking for (there are a lot on that site)? 

CruzLabels.com and ClothingLabels4u.com offer different styles of labels.


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah i was going to say clothing labels 4u. I just ordered from there 3 days ago. When i see the quality i will let you know! However the samples lisa sent me were very nice so we will see.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm looking for this kind of look.

Clothing Labels - Rubber & Silicone
Clothing Labels - Leather Labels

Thanks again.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

I found another company, Sienna Pacific, here is the link:

Rubber PVC Labels - Sienna Pacific
http://www.siennapacific.com/moreinfo-wl.html


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

ros74 said:


> I found another company, Sienna Pacific, here is the link:
> 
> Rubber PVC Labels - Sienna Pacific


I will look them over. thanks ros


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

thanks for the label info - will check out the links!
Thanks
Deb


----------

